# need HELP markland skipjack info!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am seeking a contact person that lives near the Markland Dam . Iwould like to call or e-mail a local person down there about if the the Skipjacks are there! SInce it is a long car drive from my home to there, I want to be sure they are there to be caught before I drive down there. Any phone #s of loacl bait shop there would also help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Norb, I think were all in the same boat and having that info would be great but most of the time by the time I hear about it, it was always.. they were biting good last week, when it comes to skippies, most folks are very tight lipped about them. Markland is about 90 minutes from me so I know what your saying, seem the best bet is to go down and just fish there and always try for skippies every time down there, sooner or later youll hit the mother load... then its up to you to keep quiet about it. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I live about 15 minutes from Markland and fish it several evenings a week. Ill be glad to let u guys know when they are running. Just pm me your cell number. Just stay off my striper


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Would you happen to have any sightings on the elusive sauger. I cant seem to figure Markland out.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Sauger can be tricky. Gotta hit it right and they can change from hour to hour so it's hard to give pointers there. Fish slow with curly tails bouncing bottom. They were in before the river came up decent but haven't tried since it browned up.

I tried to send PM's to the guys who pm'ed me but I gotta have 5 post first. So here is a generic response:
Sounds good. Ill let u know. Was down there last night for a bit. Nothing running but a few sauger and white bass. Shouldn't be long for the skips and striper. If anybody post about striper bein caught it probably means skips are in. Striper aren't usually there without their favorite food!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Skipjack just moved in yesterday but river is coming up hard and fast. You might be able to hit a few still but don't expect to fill coolers. That's a week away again, with no more rain.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothin happening right now. A few white bass and that's it. Could turn on by weekend if we don't get washed out again


----------



## phishndude (Jan 14, 2010)

seen any skippies yet this year?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Rain moving in again this week think the skipjacks will stay around if they show up by next weekend? Has anyone spotted any skipjacks up around CINCINNATI? Would like to fish at Cincinnati instead of driving so far. Thanks in advance Norbhttp://cincinnaticatfishing.com


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

There at McAlpine right now the pattern for the last 15 years has been a week or two after they hit McAlpine then they come into Markland, the following week they come into Greenup, Norb, your around my age and I know those rocks are treacherous for guys like us I would wait the two weeks for them to come into Greenup and go up there much easier to get them there I have been doing it for years there, usually there are a ton of guys there getting them and they will help you get some if you ask, when they come in I'll send you a pm I might come down there and join you for some action we can work together to get bait I live two hours from the river so when they come in I make a day of it so many times over the years I have drove down there and only get half a dozen Skipjacks so now I have guys that call me and tell me when they are in there thick........Doc


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm getting impatient!!! I keep saying I'm going to drive down south into Kentucky to get them. I would just hate to waste 9 hours round trip when I could maybe get them in 2 weeks. Who knows though?!?!?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Patients young Jedi Patients.................lol.............Doc


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Doctor said:


> Patients young Jedi Patients.................lol.............Doc


Lol. I keep blaming my failures to hook up with a decent catfish on nasty skipjack that has been frozen, unthawed then frozen again... we'll see happens soon.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

hey Who, just in yesterdays tourney at Deer Creek, we looked for shad all day long, never found a one, was forced to use year old frozen dried up freezer burned shad, never had a bite in 7 hrs...Id like to blame the bait...it makes me feel better about my angling skills...LOL also keep planning a Markland trip trying to get a bunch for the year, Im working on last years skippies now. 


Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully they will be in soon. I am running out of frozen bait right now too. Going to make the run down to KY and Barkley though in 2 weeks and will definitely load up there, but I am like you guys and would prefer to drive an hour compared to 4 to get them. 

A trick with skipjack is once you freeze them only take out what you need. I never.....NEVER re-freeze them. If I don't use it all up I give them away to other guys at the ramp or they go in the water or trash.

When I catch my skipjack I wrap them in plastic wrap and then place them in ziploc bags. I have been doing it for years and it works as if not better than vacuum sealing them. I pulled some out today on the river that are from last April and when I cut them open bright red blood poured out.

The water temp is right and the level is getting back to normal so hopefully they skips will start to move in...but of course they are calling for more rain this week so who knows what that will do.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks to all the info, the tip as how to keep them so they keep so well is something I will try once I get some LARGER skipjacks. Around Cincinnati normal size seems to be less than 10 inches. Of course that is whenever they show up to be caught. How long do the skipjacks stay around when they show up at the dams? Seems they are around at day break or sun set at the mouth of the Licking River if they show up at all!! Tight lines to all
NORB


----------



## phishndude (Jan 14, 2010)

I was at markland today, no skips yet.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I do what fishdealer does. Catch them and shrink wrap them really tight. Then if they are small enough I put 4 or 5 in a ziplock bag. 
I was only re freezing them because I knew I was running out. Those will definitely get donated to someone once I replenish my stock. Hopefully soon. 

Also I was at Medahl dam today from 5pm until we couldn't see anymore. Between my uncle and I we managed 1 measly skipjack, and probably 15-20 whitebass.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Boom!







I got tried of waiting, I couldn't take it Doc! Drove 5 hours into Kentucky to get them but I got them, all 165 of them. It's a start, now I'll patiently wait for some to come up to Markland. Here is a before and after picture of my freezer.













That's why I had no choice.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

If anybody makes a run and you want to split gas from Dayton area, I'm up for a trip for some skippies.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

